# Cincinnatti "beating"



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

Man dies after police beating
Videotape shows 400-pound man lunging at police officers

CINCINNATI, Ohio (AP) -- A 400-pound black man died after being struck repeatedly by police wielding metal nightsticks, and the mayor said Monday a videotape showed that the officers were defending themselves. 

The cause of death was under investigation. 

Black activists say the death Sunday of Nathaniel Jones, 41, was another example of brutality involving Cincinnati police. 

The fatal shooting of an unarmed 19-year-old black man by a white police officer in April 2001 prompted four days of rioting in the city. 

The disturbances resulted in dozens of injuries, more than 800 arrests and widespread property damage. 

"How many of our people have to die before the city decides to do something about it?" said Nathaniel Livingston Jr. of the Coalition for a Just Cincinnati. 

The Rev. Daymond Lynch, a leader of the Black United Front, said he was reserving judgment until more was known about the case. 

But, Lynch said, "if police officers act improperly, we expect them to be held accountable." 

The officers who were at the scene -- five whites and one black -- were placed on administrative leave, which is policy while investigators examine any police encounter that results in a death. 

The confrontation was videotaped by a camera on a police cruiser. After seeing the video, Mayor Charlie Luken rejected activists' demand that he force police Chief Thomas Streicher Jr. to resign. 

"What I saw was a 400-pound man violently attacking a police officer in a manner that put the lives of police officers at risk," Luken said. 

"While the investigations will continue, there is nothing on those tapes to suggest that the police did anything wrong." 

Luken said he agreed with the initial police assessment that the officers who struggled with Jones defended themselves as they were trained to do when attacked. 

An employee at a White Castle fast-food restaurant called 911 early Sunday to report that a man had passed out on the grass outside. Emergency personnel arrived and reported that the man was awake and "becoming a nuisance," according to police radio transmissions. 

The first two officers to arrive, Baron Osterman and James Pike, were shown on the video striking Jones after he was warned to stay back. 

Jones then lunged at one of the two white officers and knocked him down. As they struggled to handcuff him, the officers kept yelling, "Put your hands behind your back." 

They called for an ambulance when Jones appeared to be in distress. He died within minutes of arriving at University Hospital, Assistant Chief Richard Janke said. The reason for Jones' behavior was not known, Janke said. 


The cause of Jones' death was under investigation. 
The treatment of the officers involved in the incident by department leaders upset Roger Webster, president of the Fraternal Order of Police in Cincinnati. 

"The officers were treated as criminals," he told a reporter. "They were read their rights. In that video, what did these officers do wrong?" 

Black activist groups staged an economic boycott of Cincinnati after the 2001 shooting of Timothy Thomas, who was wanted on prior charges of fleeing police when he ran from officers. 

Officer Stephen Roach shot him in a dark alley and was later cleared at trial of criminal charges. 

Civil rights leaders blamed what they called years of abuse by the police department for the anger in the black community. Thomas was the 15th black suspect killed by police since 1995. 

A federal investigation of that shooting, requested by the city, resulted in Cincinnati's April 2002 agreement to tighten use of force policies and to improve handling of citizen complaints against the police. 

The agreement, signed by U.S. Attorney General John Ashcroft, specifies when and how police officers should use force, when and how they can engage in foot pursuits, and how they deal with those who are mentally ill. 

Last February, a white officer chased and fatally shot a black man who was spotted running from a store that had been broken into, police said. 

The police, Hamilton County prosecutor and the Citizen Complaint Authority review panel concluded that the shooting was justified because the suspect was beating the officer with his nightstick. 

After seeing the footage all I can say is WOW. What a big, big dude and what a dangerous situation those officers were in. I am sure many of you have seen the video but what has suprised me is that the Mayor and the Police Union have been so outspoken and supported the officers. I hope they will continue to support these officers.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone able to capture the video on their computer? My Supervisor wanted it for a refresher course. Let me know


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

Pinkos307 said:


> Anyone able to capture the video on their computer? My Supervisor wanted it for a refresher course. Let me know


They just added the full video:
http://www.local6.com/news/2672416/detail.html

subdue:
http://mfile.akamai.com/8170/wmv/vod.ibsys.com/2003/1201/2673639.300k.asx

no longer breathing:
http://mfile.akamai.com/8170/wmv/vod.ibsys.com/2003/1201/2673644.300k.asx


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

This has nothing, nothing to do with color................During the arrest process you can see how much stress is on the police officers using the force necessary to effect the arrest. I have found one thing to be true while policing and that is the most difficult thing to do when doing police work is cuffing someone who does not want to be cuffed. It is the suspects health problems that killed him not the police. All he had to do was follw the verbal commands of the police officer............When will society accept the fact we are not social workers but police officers who want to go home each and every night safe.............I am not here to be abused by anyone not even the department. :idea:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*Resist Arrest*

I just saw on the news, the Mayor of Cincinnatti appears to be supporting the police officers involved.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Seems the autopsy has discovered that the guy had cocaine and PCP within his system..Id be willing to wager that the drugs are what killed him.....Extremely large man... cocaine... bad for heart...... :bat:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Fat boy instigated and the cops ended it. They did a great job, by the book.. Verbal commands, body shots, etc... Like pancakeman said, I'm not out there to be some shitbirds punching bag. Unfortunately the police will have to endure more race riots because a black man died..... It's great that the mayor, chief and union pres publicly sided with the officers. But Sharpton, Jackson, Johnny Cockring, the NAAP and ACLU are gonna be all over this till the city cowtows and settles the inevitable lawsuit. Who cares that he was jacked on 94c's.. Black man was killed by the cops!!! Bullshit.....

No way this would have made the local news let alone national news if it was just some white boy that died.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I don't like the fact that CNN scrolling headlines were "Man dies after Cop beating" Press is power and everyone that doesnt know that they acted within the limit of force is going to go against them.

HOWEVER...

He's not breathing.... ok.... DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!

That is disturbing, 8 or 9 officers and none start BLS. That is not the officers fault though if the dept doesnt require it, so that may (hopefully) will change.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> No way this would have made the local news let alone national news if it was just some white boy that died.


Unfortunately, the reality is that the above is correct, and no matter whether the suspect had an uzi and was shooting up the neighborhood, or if he was struck with a baton after swinging wildly at officers, or if he was nearly 400 punds and high on pcp and cocaine and trying to kill officers, the police are always going to be wrong in the eyes of the NAACP, the Rev. Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, and the rest of the groups that share similar views. Had the suspect killed an officer or 2, these same groups would have made excuses for the suspect, and Jonny Cochran would be providing legal sevices at no cost for the "poor black man" being harassed by the evil cops.

Its a no win situation. It doesnt matter to them that the guy weighed nearly 400 pounds, had an "enlarged heart" and was full of PCP and cocaine, and was repeatedly trying to give officers a beating. It doesnt matter that the video shows that even after deploying their batons, and striking the suspect in self defense, the suspect continued to get up from the ground, and try to knock the officer's heads off. None of it matters. Their minds are made up as soon as the story breaks, and they begin to point fingers and demand resignations no matter how appropriately the officers reacted.

It is always a black and white issue with these groups. Its never a matter of right and wrong. I just hope that if everything is as it appears, the city and the department continue to back the officers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Unfortunate incident with proper response by responding officers.
Drugs do kill, don't they?
:shock: 

Bottom line is the men did as trained, and went home to their families alive!
[-o&lt;


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Unfortunate incident with proper response by responding officers.
> Drugs do kill, don't they?
> :shock:
> 
> ...


Absolutely our boys went home alive and the bad guy did not! Everyone be careful out there. I have wrestled guys 250lbs and guys 120lbs and they are all just as deadly when they are coked out or PCPed up.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope it does not go that far, but if it does...

"IT'S BETTER TO BE TRIED BY TWELVE, THAN CARRIED BY SIX."


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> *Coroner: Struggle with Cincinnati police primary cause of man's death*
> _By John Nolan, Associated Press, 12/3/2003_
> 
> CINCINNATI -- The coroner said Wednesday that a struggle with police was the primary cause in the death of a 350-pound black man whose scuffle with officers outside a fast-food restaurant has prompted outcry among black activists in Cincinnati.
> ...


Are you kidding me?! Apparently they are oblivious or in denial. Same thing, every time... "He was a nice boy, he never hurt anyone!" :roll:

Full article: http://www.boston.com/news/nation/a...ti_police_primary_cause_of_mans_death?mode=PF

-Mike


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Im sure he was a wonderful, loving, caring, human being.. provoked and assaulted by evil police officers.. You should all be ashamed to wear the badge! Evil dirty homicidal law breaking bastards! :roll: :up: :bat:


----------



## sasha (Oct 8, 2003)

csauce30 said:


> > No way this would have made the local news let alone national news if it was just some white boy that died.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the reality is that the above is correct, and no matter whether the suspect had an uzi and was shooting up the neighborhood, or if he was struck with a baton after swinging wildly at officers, or if he was nearly 400 punds and high on pcp and cocaine and trying to kill officers, the police are always going to be wrong in the eyes of the NAACP, the Rev. Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, and the rest of the groups that share similar views. Had the suspect killed an officer or 2, these same groups would have made excuses for the suspect, and Jonny Cochran would be providing legal sevices at no cost for the "poor black man" being harassed by the evil cops.
> ...


 Gentlemen and ladies lets remember one thing that through the years we don't see white men being clubbed on national tv and if you know of such case please inform me of it. There is no question up to now that the officers were justified for doing what they did, but we yet to here all the facts from A-Z. I do know one thing that when you shoot an unarmed indivdual that is black you will be under the public eye, and it happened in cinci. When you shove things in someones rectum and that person happens to be black there is a big problem. And if you know anything about mass compliance techniques on defensive tactics there are other ways to have an indivdual place his or her hands behind their back. Just because he was fighting and now that person is on the ground, gives you no right or protection under the law to continue striking them and once again please follow any cases where a white man has been beaten on camera. The facts are that we are always going to have problems with race. Last but i'm sure not least, we need to see the video from begining to end.unfortunately the media only gives us what they want us to believe.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

The full video link is located somewhere above in the previous posts.. Watch a few episodes of COPS to see white people, or anybody get struck clubbed, subdued and the like.


----------



## sasha (Oct 8, 2003)

mopar6972 said:


> The full video link is located somewhere above in the previous posts.. Watch a few episodes of COPS to see white people, or anybody get struck clubbed, subdued and the like.


Please let me know what episodes have them all on tape since they started cops. I would like to see which one shows continiuos hitting and mistreatment none because they know they are being filmed...THANKYOU 

Know that i have seen the video lets ask let me ask this....0558 video camrea is off.

0600 it's back on and officers are starting to fight with victim.

0602 victim clearly asking for help officers still on top of him and yelling put your hands behind your back and on top of victim.

0603 victim finally handcuffed.

0604 oh guess what he's not breathing call for EMS..

For all you folks that don't think there is at least a little bit of a problem standby, because in need all you law enforcement experts on here to help me with this one. A victim that heavy left on his stomach ammmm maybe position ---------- can't remember exactly what it's called. ya thats right but who cares he was a druggie who deserved it thats the way we should look at it.......I guess thats why we all deserve to be officers of the law.

Well that is it for me on this matter, because black or white no one deserves to die asking for help. And i say it again i hope the police officers get back to work but there has to be more answers.

HE WHO HAS NOT SINNED CAST THE FIRST STONE.......

THANK GOD FOR NO POLYGRAPH IN MASS BECAUSE ALL THE PREVIOUS DRUG USER THAT WE HAVE SERVING IN OR WONDERFUL STATE WOULD BE DOING SOMETHING ELSE. GET IT LADIES AND GENTS


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

[/quote]Please let me know what episodes have them all on tape since they started cops. I would like to see which one shows continiuos hitting and mistreatment none because they know they are being filmed...THANKYOU [/quote]

If you had carefully read my post no where did I mention the continous beating of anybody. The point was, that this a risk of the job. None of us were present in Cincinnati, none of us know how the officers were feeling, if they were scared, etc etc. Mistreatment maybe in your eyes... How often have you dealt with a extremely large person with PCP on board, who attempted to take your head off? It is pointless to play armchair quarterback.


----------



## sasha (Oct 8, 2003)

Please let me know what episodes have them all on tape since they started cops. I would like to see which one shows continiuos hitting and mistreatment none because they know they are being filmed...THANKYOU [/quote]

If you had carefully read my post no where did I mention the continous beating of anybody. The point was, that this a risk of the job. None of us were present in Cincinnati, none of us know how the officers were feeling, if they were scared, etc etc. Mistreatment maybe in your eyes... How often have you dealt with a extremely large person with PCP on board, who attempted to take your head off? It is pointless to play armchair quarterback.[/quote]

That is true but I grew up fighting junkies and losers I din't live in a perfect town like others


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

This discussion is goin a little to far.....It's as simple as this....suspect was given an order.....he did not obey.....necessary force was used given the suspects condition and aggressiveness. It is unfortunate that he died, but oh well.....I don't remember seeing these police officers giving him PCP and coke. That was his choice to make and it cost him his life. If anything it makes me sick that this is such a big deal, it gives the media a hard on to show anything that may stir up problems with police officers. Notice the media has yet to talk about the off duty NYPD rookie officer who was walking home from his girlfriends house and was stabbed by two little scumbag teenie boppers looking to score some cash so they can feed their habit(not news to them, thank god he didnt kill the two punks in self defense.....the papers and tv along with some minister would be right there calling it a tragedy). I am not a PO yet so for me I haven't earned any right to judge any officer....but I will say that I support the Cincy officers...they are on the job and made a judgement call....one that got them home safe to their wife and kids.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

If the subject who died was a cop then I can guarantee there would be no problem especially for the NAACP I agree it was unfortunate incident but if the subject had responded to the orders of the police officers then the incident would not have ended like it did.
Granted, none of us were there but what I have observed there is not a police officer in the nation who would not have responded as both these officers did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

sasha said:


> That is true but I grew up fighting junkies and losers I din't live in a perfect town like others


Where did you grow up? Sounds like a pretty tough place. Your profile says Everett, is Everett that crime ridden? I was thinking of moving there maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

csauce30 said:


> > No way this would have made the local news let alone national news if it was just some white boy that died.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the reality is that the above is correct, and no matter whether the suspect had an uzi and was shooting up the neighborhood, or if he was struck with a baton after swinging wildly at officers, or if he was nearly 400 punds and high on pcp and cocaine and trying to kill officers, the police are always going to be wrong in the eyes of the NAACP, the Rev. Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton, and the rest of the groups that share similar views. Had the suspect killed an officer or 2, these same groups would have made excuses for the suspect, and Jonny Cochran would be providing legal sevices at no cost for the "poor black man" being harassed by the evil cops.
> ...


"AMEN" to that you are absoulutely [email protected]%king right.

Right or wrong it dont matter these groups(Sharpton. Jackson etc etc) always make it about "US" against "THEM", black against white. Which only inflames the issues. Why does the press make more noise when its a black person, one word "RATINGS" thats it nothing more nothing less, the white guy getting beat down just dont bring in the ratings, its that simple.Its sick but its true

Those media folk dont really care if a black guy gets beat down by a cop nor do they care if a white guy gets beat down either, But the black story is worthy of ratings and will bring people to the sit in front of the screen and see what happend. And dont you think some media worm is sitting in his office saying "ya go w/ the black getting beat" if you dont believe that then you better rethink how you view the media.

MEDIA= WORMS, they do noting but inflame and put speculation in people minds.

As far as those officers I hope the city doesnt do a back flip and turn on these guys and continue to support them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

sasha said:


> THANK GOD FOR NO POLYGRAPH IN MASS BECAUSE ALL THE PREVIOUS DRUG USER THAT WE HAVE SERVING IN OR WONDERFUL STATE WOULD BE DOING SOMETHING ELSE. GET IT LADIES AND GENTS


Why cops dont pick up habits once there on?Think again, the poly is not a the answer. It can be beat and has been beat and proves nothing. And what about the guy/s you who did dabble in drugs as a youth that makes them unfit for the job? Wasnt it you who qouted the bible " He who has no sin...." Now judging from your own comments you grew up fighting off Junkies and Losers.Why where you fighting off junkies and losers, Hmmm I wonder what your Poly would reveal. oh by the way Theres also another clique'

"Show me who your friends are and I'll show you who you are"


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

"That is true but I grew up fighting junkies and losers I din't live in a perfect town like others"

Hopefully you found whatever satisfaction or justification you felt you needed with that statement. :roll:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mopar6972 said:


> "That is true but I grew up fighting junkies and losers I din't live in a perfect town like others"
> 
> Hopefully you found whatever satisfaction or justification you felt you needed with that statement. :roll:


Perfect town? Oh please tell me where that is, you two quit your bickering and get back to the issue at hand which is (Big fat guy with heart problems and high on drugs wrestles with cops and dies)

Homicide? Say What!!!!! Like to know how the ME came up with that one after he said the blows did not transfer to the internal organs.

Take anybody that out of shape with heart problems, put them through the same situation and it might happen to them (yes even a big fat white guy) could kick the bucket after going a few rounds with the boys in blue. Of course that probably would not make the paper or headline news.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> "That is true but I grew up fighting junkies and losers I din't live in a perfect town like others"


Sobb, sobb, boo hoo. Who cares where you grew up. Many of us fight junkies and losers everyday. It doesnt give YOU any right to judge these officers. What would you have done given this same situation? Ask him nicely to please stop trying to kill you and put his hands behind his back? Give it a try. Afterall, you have all the experience fighting the junkies and losers right?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

sasha said:


> ...And if you know anything about mass compliance techniques on defensive tactics there are other ways to have an indivdual place his or her hands behind their back. Just because he was fighting and now that person is on the ground, gives you no right or protection under the law to continue striking them and once again please follow any cases where a white man has been beaten on camera.


Well, "Sasha", in your VAST experience with policing have you ever been in a situation with a subject that no matter what you do, how much force you use, they will not comply? The "other compliance methods" you speak of...They don't WORK on people like this.

I am glad you know SO MUCH, being that you are a "recruit", but maybe a few guys that have actually been in struggles with people other than DT Instructors can clue you in. Have you ever been in a one on one with another subject where you know if you lose, you're dead? What I saw on that video was a VERY large man who tried to take a cop's head off. I saw a cop go to the ground with that man on top of him. I also saw the cop's partner using his baton to bring about compliance. I am sure the second cop was in a complete panic trying to help his partner.

Now forgive me for insulting your academy knowledge, but I know a thing or two about Use of Force policies, and I don't know of any department that doesn't allow use of a baton on a violent, assaultive subject. This wasn't passive or active resistance, this was an ASSAULT by the subject. The man died due to his medical conditions and drug use.

There was an eerily similar incident in the Berkshires when I was stationed there: Large man, assaulting Troopers for no apparent reason(in the throes of hallucinations...You should have seen what he did to his own car before the cops arrived). It took 4 Troopers/Cops to restrain him and he later died back at the barracks. Autopsy showed Cocaine overheating caused his death. Oh, by the way, he was black too.

In this Cincinatti incident, this man, for all intents and purposes, killed himself. The family can whine all they want, but that's what happened. For you to sit here, with your obvious lack of experience and spout off about policies and crap you learned in a sterile classroom is insulting. I can only hope Gil keeps these posts archived so in a few years after some mope you pulled over for OAS or something else ridiculous pops you in the mouth you can realize just how wrong you were.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

masstroopers1 said:


> JSG - I remember that incident well. I still have photographs of the guys car that I took - the car he essentially smashed apart with his bare hands in a drug induced frenzy. Maybe Sasha should take a look at those.


SOMEHOW I avoided that one. I am shocked I wasn't somehow dragged into it 

I had to help Crime Scene take the tire impressions and the vehicle was DESTROYED (by his bare hands). Anyone who had seen that wouldn't doubt what this guy was capable of doing to a human body. Lucky for those involved they were the "laid back" type. Picture the incident if it had been you, me, Dean and the Sgt. I am sure there would have been a few comments


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

sasha said:


> Know that i have seen the video lets ask let me ask this....0558 video camrea is off.
> 
> 0600 it's back on and officers are starting to fight with victim.


That's already been addressed. The camera automatically shuts off with the cruiser. The Patrolman remotely triggered it when the subject became combative to have a record of the incident.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

Apparently Sasha hasn't watched this tape too closely and if so it seems to have been with biased views. No matter how many times you watch that tape or any incident similar YOU WERE NOT THERE, you have NO idea what the situation was actually like for those officers. If you are an Officer you will know from just viewing the tape how dangerous it appears but also realize how many other underlying dangers the camera could not capture. I really wonder what Sasha would do, to say anything less than what those officers did would be plain stupid you know why? Because officers around this nation would be mourning the loss of a brother/sister if you failed to react properly. The officer that began utilizing the expandable pr24 gave TWO verbal commands BEFORE he began striking. I never saw a time where officers were using the baton incorrectly, no "red zones" (head etc) were struck from what I could see AND the baton was utilized in an attempt to CONTROL the suspect (another function of the pr24) in an arm-bar style hold. I have no idea where Sasha lived, perhaps it was a planet that coveted the trait of ignorance. :BM:


----------



## Berkshire Cop (May 13, 2002)

Sasha,
I think you're going to find out real fast that arrests on the street and during DT training in the academy are very different. In the academy, your fellow classmates are not trying to (1) hurt you, (2) avoid going to jail, (3) kill you, etc. If you question why a second officer is using baton strikes on a much larger man that is on top of his partner, maybe you should rethink becoming a police officer. You can always become a lawyer and sue us racist, heavy handed cops?


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

JSG &amp; MT1 
Iam pretty sure i remember the nut case you are talking about. Was it the one B-4 had in savoy on a Sat. night? I remember seeing Tpr. Baker going through Adams at a very fast clip to get up in the hills to back the other guys up. It was all over the news and is still talked about in my station from time to time. Its a good thing the boys in blue came out on top cause from what i have heard that guy could have plowed down a house


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Sasha,

Everett must have gone down hill real fast, when I went to school there it wasn't a bad place. How many weeks you been in the academy now??? 5-6???? I'm sure you've been taught everything you need to know about this job in that short time frame. Compliant handcuffing must being going well in DT....guess what? Most people don't want to be arrested and many will resist you. One last word of advice. Be careful what you type here...you never know when your DI is reading your verbal BS. :BM: 

Stay safe in Everett....call the troops if you need a back-up.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Not to throw off topic.. but why the hell cant I quote people? Every time I try it just screws up.... Must be operator error...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mopar6972 said:


> Not to throw off topic.. but why the hell cant I quote people? Every time I try it just screws up.... Must be operator error...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Back on topic...

Luckily in the past year I have only had one struggle where it took more than two officers to get the guy in control, it was last week and the two 150 lb teens strung out on god knows what required 4 good size cops each to even get them cuffed. 

We also utilized the baton and OC and it had little to no effect. Pain compliance was not working, when they are that strung out not much does. No they did not die but they where in late teens to early twenties in good shape with no medical problems. Had it been Fat Albert from Ohio it would have probably been them same situation here and 4 APD cops would be on leave and accused of police brutality.

He died because of his health issues, had he been in shape with no medical problems he would have been in court the following morning and we would be talking about something different.

Also why did CFD "bail" and leave the scene you would have thought they might of stuck around during the fight to see if they would be needed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Gil said:


> Also why did CFD "bail" and leave the scene you would have thought they might of stuck around during the fight to see if they would be needed.


I agree, but of course the media isnt mentioning that. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt it CFD who called this in to the PD?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Not sure about that but they where on scene when the 2nd cruiser arrived then you can see them driving away in the tape.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Gil said:


> Not sure about that but they where on scene when the 2nd cruiser arrived then you can see them driving away in the tape.


Ya I saw that but I thought I heard that it was the fire dept you called in the PD, you would think they would of stuck around just in case, but who knows maybe they got called off.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

...and there is no response by Sasha. It must have been Constable Lunsford or Trooper Coates film day at the academy. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Well thats to bad because I was looking forward to her input on the city of Everett, I was planning on moving there and raising a Family. But if its junkie/loser ridden maybe I should reconsider.

OH SASHA were art thou, please remove thy foot from thy mouth and bless us w/ your divine wisdom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Hunter said:


> Well thats to bad because I was looking forward to her input on the city of Everett, I was planning on moving there and raising a Family. But if its junkie/loser ridden maybe I should reconsider.
> 
> OH SASHA were art thou, please remove thy foot from thy mouth and bless us w/ your divine wisdom.


Everett is in fact junkie/loser ridden. Sending your kids to the public schools there wouldn't be the best you could do to raise a family.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

freedom said:


> Everett is in fact junkie/loser ridden. Sending your kids to the public schools there wouldn't be the best you could do to raise a family.


Hunter,

I grew up in Malden on the Everett line.....it is not that bad. Great high school football program. Many friends of mine live there and like it.

Freedom,

Your location is P-town, I think you would feel threatened everywhere. :hump:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> freedom said:
> 
> 
> > Everett is in fact junkie/loser ridden. Sending your kids to the public schools there wouldn't be the best you could do to raise a family.
> ...


Excuse you?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> Hunter,
> 
> I grew up in Malden on the Everett line.....it is not that bad. Great high school football program. Many friends of mine live there and like it.


One of the best in the state, right? I think they have the "49ers" looking uniforms with the 'E" on the helmet? I have seen them play before.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Looks like the majority reading the article on Local 6 agree that they did nothing wrong:



> From what you've seen from the video, did Cincinnati police act appropriately to subdue Nathaniel Jones?
> 
> Percentage of 38260 Votes
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Shawn,

Thanks for the 411, but I was being sarcastic, Everett is my home town I've lived here and work here, I was being sarcastic about her junkie/loser comment. I'm interested in what part of Everett she's refering to because being from Everett and still living here I dont know what the HELL shes talking about, but she's in for an awakening when she gets out the academy and see how very different things are on the street as opposed to the class room. Growing up here and being politically active and involved, I just find it funny how people make blind comments not knowing who's watching or who knows who(Hmm something to think about).

Dont get me wrong Everett makes the papers once in awile and we have our share of issues but all in all this is a decent city.




JSG,

Yes thats them the big "E" (red and gold), these kids play a great game, there undefeated from what I understand, They have a great team and coach.We are very proud of these kids.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Hunter said:


> Thanks for the 411, but I was being sarcastic, Everett is my home town I've lived here and work here, I was being sarcastic about her junkie/loser comment. I'm interested in what part of Everett she's refering to because being from Everett and still living here I dont know what the HELL shes talking about,


I didn't realize you were being sarcastic. I kind of figured everyone took it for granted that Everett is a dump, but if you live/work there that's why you would defend the hooker/heroin/gambling/oxycontin paradise.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Are we just about done with this one?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the grenade lobber to justify his/her uninformed statements...

"Sasha"??


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

jsg2020 said:


> I'm still waiting for the grenade lobber to justify his/her uninformed statements...
> 
> "Sasha"??


So am'I

Freedom,

And home to you is? Town/city???? your profile says right behind Shawn76r, and that would mean? Hmmm I wonder, maybe alittle to close to his behind.

Shawn,

Dont stop short they might have to surgically remove Freedoms head from your ASS.


----------



## sasha (Oct 8, 2003)

freedom said:


> shawnr76 said:
> 
> 
> > freedom said:
> ...


 Don't udnerstand the p-town thing. Location Everett not grew up in Everett.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, that was an indepth respose. Gil lets close this one up! I am satisfied with that answer.... :BM: ](*,)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Seagull I second that,

This Freedom character is making me nervous.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Sasha doesn't seem as "street savvy" as before. No longer a Defensive Tactics/Restraints expert? Hmmmm... :twisted:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

This topic has run it's course. Topic closed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> Seagull I second that,
> 
> This Freedom character is making me nervous.


I would be if he was behind me too


----------

